# Nesaea



## brwaldbaum (Apr 23, 2004)

Can someone identify this Nesaea? The leaves are smaller than might be expected, as the plant was grown without CO2 enrichment.









Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Nesaea pedicellata_.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll second the Nesaea pedicellata, one plant I cant seem to grow very well


----------

